# Regarder la télé sur Internet



## Bionik (4 Août 2006)

J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse que j'attendais.
Je souhaiterais avoir accès aux chaînes française par Internet et je sais qu'il existe un logiciel pour ça mais je ne le trouve pas. Je précise que je ne souhaite pas passer par VLC+Freebox (de toute façon j'ai une livebox)
ni par EyeTV. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aiguiller les amis?


----------



## ntx (4 Août 2006)

Il existe Cocoa TV mais il ne propose que certaines emissions. Pour avoir les chaînes en intégralité, je ne connais que la Freebox (mais pourquoi as-tu donc une Livebox ) ou un boîtiier d'acquisition.


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Août 2006)

salut,

il existe bien Web TV mais c'est sur PC  
sinon pourquoi ne pas aller directement regarder la TV directement sur le site concern&#233; si tu ne veux pas utiliser les moyens existants que tu ne veux pas exploit&#233;s


----------



## Bionik (4 Août 2006)

en fait je sais qu'il s'agit d'une applications permettant au moins de regarder les chaines de France Télévision. quand aux autre solutions, vu l'usage restreint que j'ai de la télé je ne souhaite pas acquérir EyeTV.

Sur les chaines de télé je n'aurais pas accès à la programattion en direct.
Je vais voir si j'arrive à remettre la main sur cette appli. Merci quand même
je vous tiens au courant


----------



## CricriDou (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
je passais pas là et en voyant de la lumière je me suis arrété pour proposer
 ce lien où on peut visionner plus de  4000 chaines sur ton PC :
http://go.cricri974.conceptone.1.1tpe.net
Amusez vous bien et n'oubliez pas : ya pas que la télé dans la vie, ya le ciné aussi  (Franky Vincent)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Novembre 2008)

CricriDou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je passais pas là et en voyant de la lumière je me suis arrété pour proposer
> ce lien où on peut visionner plus de  4000 chaines sur ton PC :
> http://go.cricri974.conceptone.1.1tpe.net
> Amusez vous bien et n'oubliez pas : ya pas que la télé dans la vie, ya le ciné aussi  (Franky Vincent)


Ouais bof. Il faut acheter le logiciel 39 et c'est pour windaube.


----------



## chim (10 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'utilise zatto. Il y a les chaines de france télé, direct8, lcp, gulli, et d'autres chaines européennes, et il est gratuit.


----------



## marsu94 (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je cherche également à accéder aux chaînes françaises via internet mais compliquer un peu le truc  je suis en Italie. Quelqu'un connaît il un logiciel équivalent à Zatto accessible depuis l'étranger?

@+

Marsu


----------

